
Project Amber: explore and incubate, productivityoriented Java language features - based2
http://openjdk.java.net/projects/amber/
======
based2
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfWYm0MYj_8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfWYm0MYj_8)
Pattern Matching en Java 10 (Remi Forax)

[http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/1960](http://lambda-the-
ultimate.org/node/1960)

[http://www.adaic.org/resources/add_content/docs/95style/html...](http://www.adaic.org/resources/add_content/docs/95style/html/sec_5/5-6-3.html)

[https://www.javaworld.com/article/2860079/learn-
java/invoked...](https://www.javaworld.com/article/2860079/learn-
java/invokedynamic-101.html)

